# Frog ID



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 18, 2009)

My Friend found this frog in his caravan after his trip to Cairns and back
He made quite a few stops so locality unknown

B4 u say any thing the local frog rescue group has been contacted and they are picking it up in a couple of days


----------



## jinin (Nov 18, 2009)

Picture?


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry forgot to attach


----------



## jinin (Nov 18, 2009)

To me it looks like a Dainty Tree Frog: Litoria Gracilenta. With dull colouring. Roughly how big is it?


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd say a young red eyed or orange thighed frog, _Litoria chloris_ or _Litoria xanthomera_ respectively.

Assuming you live on the central coast, it was probably in the caravan when he left- probably chloris!


----------



## jinin (Nov 18, 2009)

I was also thinking Xanthomera but their eyes are much darker(Unless it is a Morph or Juvenile).


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 18, 2009)

Its is 42mm


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 18, 2009)

so which one is it?


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd say it's Litoria chloris


----------



## topfrog (Nov 18, 2009)

*Frog*

A baby red eye


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got my local frog expert to look at it
Litoria Chloris 100%


----------

